# Looking for horse riding instructor in Cambridgeshire area



## Ernie knows a Secret (Dec 20, 2011)

I am looking for a riding instructor in Cambridgeshire area to help me improve my flatwork/dressage on my two ponies.
I am looking for someone who specialises ideally in adults on ponies, as most instructors I have met believe that I should be moving onto horses (as soon as they find out my age)
It is also quite important to me that they are happy to work with an older pony (20 years, with minimal dressage experience) to help me to develop his outline and allow him to use his back correctly.
I need an instructor who is willing to use natural methods (no bungees, strong bits etc) to encourage rather than force an outline.
As I mentioned earlier I have two ponies, both are ridden daily throughout the entire year, they are true all rounders, so do a bit of everything, but I would like to improve my dressage and work at higher level tests.
My eldest pony is a 20 years old Welsh D and was our first pony, he is quite well balanced, yet needs work to encourage him to step further under himself allowing him to lift his back and drop into a natural shape. 
My other pony is a 10 year old Tbx Welsh, he was bought as a 4 year old and was broken by myself, as l was only 14 at the time it has been a steep learning curve, yet we have progressed slowly together and he currently works in quite a soft outline in walk and trot, but needs major improvements in his canter.
I am aiming to progress up to novice with my Welsh D and ideally Elementary with my Tb.
If anyone knows of an instructor who would be ideal could you let me know.
Thanks in advance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

